# Lutz Acres 2021-2022 Kidding Thread



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Kissimmee
2nd Freshening
Estimated due date: December 25, 2021















^Current pic: already getting a little bigger in the udder
Bred to: Mr. Suburban








^I only have his baby pics but he is my friend’s buck.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Cocoa
FF
Estimate due date: January 1, 2022























Also bred to Mr. Suburban








Very excited for this because she will be the first kid from my current herd sire to freshen.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight
(Kissimmee’s sister)
Second freshening
Due date: February 7, 2022

















bred to Cornbread








He is also not mine


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Grace
FF
Estimated due date: February 12, 2022 























bred to Comet (one of Kissimmee’s 2020 kids)




















these will be his first kids too


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice herd!! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..you get Special Christmas Presents! Awesome! All look very nice! Hope to see pictures of all your healthy wee ones!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh..you get Special Christmas Presents! Awesome! All look very nice! Hope to see pictures of all your healthy wee ones!


That same doe had kids on Christmas last year, I feel bad. I don’t mean to keep breeding her for then but it just happens. Good Christmas present for me bad one for her having to be in labor but she is an easy kidder.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww I think birthing is what Christmas is all about. Ive had kids on Christmas, and they were special to me. I hope yours are for you too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How's the girls lookin?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> How's the girls lookin?


Good! The ones due in December/early jan aren’t very big yet so assuming they only have 1 or 2.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice does! Good luck with all of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Updated pictures: Both these girls are about 4 months pregnant now. They look different everyday lol it’s hard for me to guess numbers. Black spotted is a FF so can’t guess with her much but she was a singleton herself. Buckskin doe had triplets (2b, 1d) as FF last year and is a triplet herself, but doesn’t look as big as she did last year. Any guesses yet?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking good! What adorable lil' udders they have! 😍 

Single doeling for the FF and buck/doe twins for the 2F.....I'm probably WAY off though...😅


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Looking good! What adorable lil' udders they have! 😍
> 
> Single doeling for the FF and buck/doe twins for the 2F.....I'm probably WAY off though...😅


Your guess is as good as mine haha


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> Your guess is as good as mine haha


Haha! What is your guess...


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Haha! What is your guess...


I’m thinking twin does for the black spotted one and twin bucks for the buckskin but I have no idea to be honest.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm hoping they both give you at least twins and as many doelings as possible!! Goats really do know how to keep us guessing....about everything so it seems.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I'm hoping they both give you at least twins and as many doelings as possible!! Goats really do know how to keep us guessing....about everything so it seems.


Preferably everyone has twin does. I don’t like singles or triplets and have never had quads before. Twins is perfect. One for each teat and they can play with each other lol.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> Preferably everyone has twin does. I don’t like singles or triplets and have never had quads before. Twins is perfect. One for each teat and they can play with each other lol.


Yep, twins are a good number!

By the way, LOVE the Bible verse in your signature. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> Good! The ones due in December/early jan aren’t very big yet so assuming they only have 1 or 2.


Thats good to hear everything is great! And what are you "Hoping" lol, they have?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I think Kissimmee is as ready as I am for these babies. She is hungry all the time no matter what and has a hard time keeping up with the other girls at this point. Still 1 month away.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Excited to see Cocoa’s little FF udder come in too! She has went from a skittish doeling to a friendly doe since being bred and her body has completely changed, much more (for the better!) than my other does.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, they are very pretty! I honestly look forward to seeing udders just as much as seeing the kids! Can't wait to see what they have! 🥰


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight is pretty big already and she has 2 1/2 months left. She also has become way more friendly since this pregnancy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look great


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Was feeling ligaments on the girls due soon and the one due on New Years had much softer ligaments than the one due on Christmas. Do you think the lady who owned the buck mixed up the two dates or could it just be the does anatomy or could I just be feeling it wrong?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> Was feeling ligaments on the girls due soon and the one due on New Years had much softer ligaments than the one due on Christmas. Do you think the lady who owned the buck mixed up the two dates or could it just be the does anatomy or could I just be feeling it wrong?


Might not be feeling correctly. But if you got them bred the person definitely could have mixed up the dates. Does your doe due on new years act closer then the other one?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Might not be feeling correctly. But if you got them bred the person definitely could have mixed up the dates. Does your doe due on new years act closer then the other one?


The doe due first is acting due first but I have felt both of their ligaments in the past both when they weren’t pregnant and throughout this past month and it is a significant change. I did find them on the doe due on New Years but they felt more stretchy than normal in comparison to the one to due on Christmas. The New Years doe is also a FF so I don’t know what is normal for her yet.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I guess the date difference is only a few days so it shouldn’t matter I’ll watch them both anyways, I just thought it was weird.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> The doe due first is acting due first but I have felt both of their ligaments in the past both when they weren’t pregnant and throughout this past month and it is a significant change. I did find them on the doe due on New Years but they felt more stretchy than normal in comparison to the one to due on Christmas. The New Years doe is also a FF so I don’t know what is normal for her yet.


Oh okay. She may just be more stretchy back there if she's an FF.


Ashlynn said:


> I guess the date difference is only a few days so it shouldn’t matter I’ll watch them both anyways, I just thought it was weird.


It's always good to ask and make sure things are okay👍


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Came out to two little doelings from Kissimmee. They look just like her and I can only tell the difference between the two by one having a white poll. Last night one ligaments seemed gone but the other wasn’t so I figured we had a day left because her 145 days is Sunday, guess not. Another year missing Kissimmee’s kidding. So glad for doelings!!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉 They are adorable


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Soooo cute


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Two adorable doelings!! Lucky you! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Thinking about naming them Odessa (a town nearby us where the sire lives) and Salem (I want them to be named after towns because their mom is named Kissimmee).


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

They have very strong feet and legs!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> Thinking about naming them Odessa (a town nearby us where the sire lives) and Salem (I want them to be named after towns because their mom is named Kissimmee).


Cute!!


Ashlynn said:


> They have very strong feet and legs!


That is GREAT! 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats! They are adorable AND doelings!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! So cute! Glad you got girls. Congrats!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Name edit one is Odessa and one Tally (Tallahassee)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

They are such cuties! 🥰


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Here’s a bad picture, but Cocoa is in the final stretch. I think she’ll kid maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Scratch that, right now they are coming out lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh....YAY!! Hope everything goes well!! Can't wait to see her kid(s)!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh exciting! I hope everything goes smoothly for her!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

YAY!!! Best of luck


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Two kids out. One of the fastest births I’ve ever seen. I think she is done. They are very eager to nurse but unfortunately are out in the main pen and I have to move some goats around before I can get her a stall.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congratulations! Can’t wait to see them


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow that was fast! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Two bucks 🙄. With Kissimmee’s two doelings I had hoped for a doe year but guess it’s only right for me to be proven wrong. Cute little things tho. I’ll stop teasing y’all and get pictures in a minute.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties! I went back to the beginning of the thread to see the buck pictures again and I had to laugh when I saw that you had guessed right on buck twins and doe twins, just had the mamas wrong.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Those are such handsome little boys!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe their so cute! Congratulations! ️


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh I love the buckskin with more white!😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrsts!!! They are super cute 🤩 🤩 🤩


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh man! They are absolutely precious. Love buckskins so much!!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I just weighed the new kids and they both weighed 4 lbs. Cocoa barely looked pregnant, can’t believe she was hiding 8 lbs of kid in there. Kissimmee’s doelings were 2 lbs each and she looked much bigger before kidding. I’m thinking because Cocoa is so long that they were maybe single file or something lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight with about a month left


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gorgeous doe! Looks like she definitely has two (if not three) kids in there!! 🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looking big! She is so gorgeous


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

What a great name for her - Moonlight!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Gorgeous doe! Looks like she definitely has two (if not three) kids in there!! 🤩


I agree! She has been big since she was three months pregnant. The pictures don’t show just how big she really is right now. Excited to see her 2F udder too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I just caught up, beautiful kids!!! Congratulations!
 😘🥰🤩


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is Grace (FF) with about a month left. I honestly was unsure that she was pregnant until now but she is starting to form an itty bitty udder.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yay more babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight in all her end of pregnancy glory


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight’s ligaments are gone I believe. Today is day 145. Any last gender and number guesses?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

3, 2 boys 1 girl, in that order.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

3. Boy girl boy


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

All y’all wishing two bucks on me  just kidding lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

2 girls and a boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2 does and a buck.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight had quadruplets today! 2 bucks and 2 does. This is the first time we have had any more than triplets. Pictures to come.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! Congratulations!! That is so awesome! Looking forward to seeing pictures! 💕


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congratulations on quads!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Quads are such an amazing experience. I hope they all do well!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I think I need to take 2 from her she is really overwhelmed and stepping on them all. What do you guys think? She might be able to handle it but I think no matter what I will at least have to supplement with bottles.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

It’s impossible to get still pictures of them right now lol. I’ve been waiting for gold kids for so long and am glad I got that and x4!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 So cute! Wiggly kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my gosh they are adorable! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

The last of our goats until next fall/winter to kid is Grace. I don’t buy many goats, I usually just work with keepers within my own herd, but Grace is from another farm and her dad is from out of state, so very excited for her to become a milker. She is at day 152 and looks like she might be going into labor today! The cutest little FF udder!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Also taking guesses. Hoping for twin doelings of course but I think she might have a single buckling.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! I say twins


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I guess twins too! I’ll say 2 girls!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I guess twins, one of each. She is cute! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins are my guess as well.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

My dad and I were right, Grace had a single buckling about an hour ago.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cutie! Is he pure black?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

He is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Rancho Draco said:


> Cutie! Is he pure black?


Almost lol, he has two white hairs on his poll (they will probably disappear when he is older) and two white spots on right rear leg. We were excited thinking he was almost all black with blue eyes but he does have a tiny bit of white.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

This brings our grand total to 4 doelings and 5 bucklings


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! He's a stunner being (almost) completely jet-black with ice blue eyes!! Are you retaining any kids?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! He's a stunner being (almost) completely jet-black with ice blue eyes!! Are you retaining any kids?


So far we are keeping one of the buckskin doelings out of Kissimmee and maybe one other kid from a different mom but not sure who yet. We are gonna be selling a lot of our adults soon because our feed bill has gotten to be around $200 every 2 weeks with the inflation and such.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! He's a stunner being (almost) completely jet-black with ice blue eyes!! Are you retaining any kids?


I’ll add Jet to the possible names for him! His dad’s name is Comet so trying to come up with something spacey.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> So far we are keeping one of the buckskin doelings out of Kissimmee and maybe one other kid from a different mom but not sure who yet. We are gonna be selling a lot of our adults soon because our feed bill has gotten to be around $200 every 2 weeks with the inflation and such.


That's too bad. All this inflation is for the birds!


----------

